
Digital menu for beer and beer ratings on TV in your pub - maximoff
https://taproom.by
======
maximoff
Helping restaurants and craft beer places maximize draft sales and
profitability with a robust customer-facing Digital Menu and Rating driven by
a powerful back-end system that integrates with Untappd, Untappd for Business,
social networks.

